

An Emacs color theme that integrates well with Ubuntu's Radiance - nagnatron
http://miloshadzic.com/2011/03/12/radiance-color-theme-for-emacs/

======
shii
I've never really liked Ambiance, mostly because of the garish orange default
and huge fonts and icons that come default. This seems to be the default for
all Linux desktops for some reason I can't understand...huge panels in GNOME
and Xfce(I've never used KDE), huge icons, and large default texts.

Elegant Gnome[1] is a much, much saner and better theme IMO. Beautiful default
font (Droid Sans+Droid Sans Mono), darker/more tastefully muted colors,
Elegant-Aw0ken icons built off of Aw0ken[2] icons and the original Token[3]
Icon Set by ~brsev. Also, it is a much more complete theme as compared to most
themes for GTK. Full support for icons, GDM, and lots of edgecases. Really
looks like the pinnacle of theming so far on Linux.

ElementaryOS[4] is a fork of Ubuntu that has spawned a lot of projects like
Dexter, Nautilus Elementary, and Postler. Good to see more effort being spent
on better UX and polish in Linux. I agree that Ubuntu/Canonical has come a
long way since the days I was using Dapper on the desktop, but the paper still
has to be pushed.

I personally use a mixture of Elegant Gnome when I use Gnome and a custom
Zenburn theme with Xmonad.

Great theme, I'll recommend to friends of mine who use the default theme.

[1]: [http://gnome-
look.org/content/show.php/Elegant+Gnome+Pack?co...](http://gnome-
look.org/content/show.php/Elegant+Gnome+Pack?content=127826)

[2]: [http://gnome-
look.org/content/show.php/AwOken+-+Awesome+Toke...](http://gnome-
look.org/content/show.php/AwOken+-+Awesome+Token+icon+set?content=126344)

[3]: <http://brsev.deviantart.com/art/Token-128429570>

~~~
mark_h
[4]: <http://elementaryos.org/> (I presume)

~~~
shii
Yes, thank you. In my efforts to properly cite and reference things for fellow
readers, I sometimes forget a citation. 'Appreciate it, Mark.

------
krig
My version[1] of wombat[2] is in the next version of emacs, if anyone likes
that color scheme. It's dark, so I don't know how well it fits with Ambiance,
but I thought I'd plug it here anyway...

edit: Oh, and very nice theme, by the way! I used a similar one before when I
was in a light theme phase, will save this one in case I flip again.

[1]:
[http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/emacs.git/commit/?id=23adf1...](http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/emacs.git/commit/?id=23adf12db42ea178db19480e11b1ed7a3e3229a4)

[2]: [http://dengmao.wordpress.com/2007/01/22/vim-color-scheme-
wom...](http://dengmao.wordpress.com/2007/01/22/vim-color-scheme-wombat/)

~~~
nagnatron
Thanks! I used Wombat a lot when I used Ambiance. I'm rebuilding Emacs from
git to check your version out.

------
scott_s
It's funny that I haven't used Visual Studio for real work in years, but
starting with it in college means that there is One True Highlighting scheme
as far as I'm concerned: white background, black text, keywords are blue,
constants (including strings) are red, and comments are green. Using anything
else feels like sleeping in someone else's bed.

------
planckscnst
That's surprisingly nice. I'd love a dark theme to match.

~~~
nagnatron
Thanks!

I've used Ambiance before and always dark color-themes with it like Wombat and
Zenburn. I'm having a break with lighter themes recently. I guess when I
switch again I'll make a darker one. It doesn't make sense for me to make a
dark one when and not use it :) When the new Ubuntu release lands, it should
come with a new default dark theme for gedit. That could prove to be a nice
inspiration for a similar Emacs theme.

